# Search and "My Stuff" issues



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2015)

I get error message when I try to access my latest Posts and Threads under the My Profile tab.

MM


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2015)

thanks, will get that fixed


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 20, 2015)

Same here, get this message "Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)"


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2015)

Same here all options of the My Posts menu don't work.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2015)

Same.




Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2015)

Got this just now while trying to search "My Posts":

Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2015)

Should be fixed! 

Confirm search and my stuff works?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2015)

All good on my end now Horse. Thank you.




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2015)

Just ran the search through it's paces, so far so good!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2015)

Works for me now, Horse,

MM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2015)

Working for me too.


----------

